# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu >  Thống kê và dự đoán KQXS Trà Vinh ngày 5/4/2019

## tainguyenseo

Buổi thống kê và dự đoán kết quả xổ số của đội ngũ _xsmb thứ 4_ hôm nay vẫn như thường lệ, đó là cùng xem lại kết quả XSTV được mở thưởng vào ngày gần nhất là ngày 29/03/2019 để cùng điểm qua chiến thắng cho các bạn. Và điều quan trọng lại chúng ta có thể đoán được cầu kèo sẽ có khả năng ra cao trong ngày hôm nay. Để lại có những chiến thắng rực rỡ nhất ở kết quả XS Trà Vinh

Mời bạn xem lại bảng quay kết quả xổ số Trà Vinh ngày 29/3/2019



Thống kê kết quả xổ số Trà Vinh ngày 29/3/2019:
– Giải đặc biệt: 800074

– Giải tám: 57

– Cặp số may mắn xuất hiện: không có cặp số nào xuất hiện nhiều lần

– Đầu số xuất hiện nhiều lần: đầu số 3, 5, 6 xuất hiện 3 lần

– Đầu số 8 vắng mặt trên bảng kết quả.

Thống kê kết quả Trà Vinh với các cặp lô tô 2 số về nhiều nhất trong thời gian gần đây:

– Bộ số loto gan Trà Vinh lâu về nhất: 81 – 18 – 48 – 04 – 35

– Thống kê bộ số lô tô về nhiều nhất: 20 – 13 – 37 – 63 – 64

– Đầu lô về nhiều nhất tuần trước: 3, 5, 6

– Số đuôi loto về nhiều nhất tuần trước: 6

Dự đoán kết quả loto Trà Vinh ngày 5/4/2019

Dự báo sẽ có nhiều lô nổ với 2 hoặc 3 nháy, và đã có những cặp lô ưng ý nhất mà nhà cái lô đề chuẩn bị sẵn cho các bạn chỉ việc đánh.

Cầu lô bạch thủ miễn phí chính xác nhất hôm nay đài Vĩnh Long được : 12 – 21 / 02 – 20

Chọn 1 lô bạch thủ duy nhất được tính toán kỹ lưỡng dự đoán về với lô : 02

Cầu song thủ dựa theo KQXS Trà Vinh cũng được chuyên gia lọc bỏ hết còn lại 2 cặp : 39 – 93 / 68 – 86

Dự đón cặp song thủ chính xác 100 cho chiều nay ăn to là : 39 – 93

Với những gì chúng tôi đã thống kê và dự đoán ở trên hy vọng sẽ đem về chiến thắng cho các bạn ngày hôm nay 5/4/2019/ rực rỡ nhất. Các bạn cũng có thể xem thêm _xsmb 90 ngày_ để có thêm những suy luận về cầu kèo Trà Vinh cho ngày hôm nay.

----------

